# Muss man als Gewerbetreibende Abgaben an die Sozialversicherung machen?



## Jelly123 (27. Februar 2010)

Hall, da ich seit kurzen erst ' selbständig' bin halte  ich diesem  Forum die Treue nun gleich zu meiner ersten Frage:
Muss man als Gewerbetreibende Abgaben an die Sozialversicherung machen?
MFG >Jelly


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Also bei der Rentenversicherung und Arbeitslosenversicherung glaube ich nicht (bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher).

Prinzipiell besteht eine Krankenversicherungspflicht.
Soweit ich weiss, kann man sich aber "befreien" lassen, wenn man nachweisen kann dass man evtl. anfallende Arzt-/Krankenhauskosten selber tragen kann.
Entsprechende Rücklagen müssen also vorhanden sein (eine Not-OP, nachdem Du vom LKW überrollt wurdest, ist sicherlich nicht ganz billig..... Reha etc. kommt auch noch dazu).

Wenn Du bisher in der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse warst, kannst Du Dich dort auch "freiwillig" weiter versichern lassen.
Vorteil: wenn Deine Selbständigkeit nicht klappt und Du wieder irgendwo als Angestellter arbeiten gehst, bist Du weiterhin in der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung.
Wenn Du Dich privat versichern würdest, kann es passieren dass Du nicht so schnell wieder rauskommst und auch als Angestellter in der privaten Krankenkasse bleibst.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jelly123 (27. Februar 2010)

Danke

ja so wie ich mir das dachte, ab april habe ich wieder mehr aufträge und werde dann über die 365 € kommen ( bin zur Zeit über Göttergatten mitversichert.) Wenn ich jetzt eine freiw. Versicherung anstrebe kostet das dann 16%  vom Motatseinkommen? Muss ich dann jeden Monat meine 
GuV der Krankenkasse zukommen lassen? Das würde micht echt ärgern...schon allein die Zeit die man damit zubringt.....


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Februar 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Also bei der Rentenversicherung und Arbeitslosenversicherung glaube ich nicht (bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher).
> Prinzipiell besteht eine Krankenversicherungspflicht.



Moin,

also IMHO besteht bei einer Selbständigkeit KEINE Versicherungspflicht 
RV und ALU sowieso nicht - RV kannst du freiwillig zahlen, ALU geht soviel ich weiß gar nicht!
Und eine _Krankenversicherungspflicht _in dem Sinne gibt es auch nicht, man trägt halt ggf. ALLE Arztkosten selbst (Stichwort: Privatpatient)

Aber ich würde Dir zumindest die KV dringend anraten, ob bei einer gesetzlichen KV oder einer privaten hängt von vielen faktoren ab un dkann so pauschal nicht beantwortet werden!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jelly123 (27. Februar 2010)

Danke 
Wenn ich jetzt eine freiw. Versicherung anstrebe kostet das dann 16% vom Motatseinkommen?  Man darf doch bis 17500€ im Jahr verdienen bis man MwSt. ausweisen muss ?!


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Februar 2010)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> also IMHO besteht bei einer Selbständigkeit KEINE Versicherungspflicht





			
				BMWi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Krankenversicherung
> 
> Selbständige müssen, wie alle Bürgerinnen und Bürger, Mitglied in der gesetzlichen oder in einer privaten Krankenversicherung sein.


Quelle: Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Technologie (Krankenversicherung)



			
				Techniker Krankenkasse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Bedingungen für eine Krankenversicherungspflicht sind gesetzlich festgelegt und können nicht umgangen werden.
> 
> Ausnahme: Arbeitnehmer, deren regelmäßiges Arbeitseinkommen eine bestimmte Grenze überschreitet, sind nicht krankenversicherungspflichtig.


Quelle: Techniker Krankenkasse (dort wird auch die Grenze genannt).



vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> .....ALU geht soviel ich weiß gar nicht!


Keine Ahnung was Du mit "ALU" meinst, aber wenn es die Arbeitslosenversicherung sein soll --> man kann sich freiwillig versichern.
Quelle: Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Technologie (Freiwillige Arbeitslosenversicherung für Selbständige)



vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Und eine _Krankenversicherungspflicht _in dem Sinne gibt es auch nicht, man trägt halt ggf. ALLE Arztkosten selbst (Stichwort: Privatpatient)


Doch, es sei denn man verdient genug (siehe TK).

Ich denke die Quellen kann man als verlässliche Quellen ansehen. 

@Jelly123, pauschal lässt es sich nicht beantworten wie hoch der Versicherungsbeitrag ist.
Bei der Krankenversicherung z.B. gibt es einen Mindestsatz..... den Du selbst dann bezahlen musst, wenn Du weniger verdienst als Du für die Krankenversicherung bezahlen musst.
Am besten informierst Du Dich bei Deiner Krankenversicherung, die sollten Dir konkrete Zahlen nennen können.


----------



## vfl_freak (28. Februar 2010)

Moin,

stimmt - mit ALU meinte ich die Arbeitslosenversicherung ... und auch nur, dass es dabei keine Versicherungspflicht gibt!
Das mit der KV war mir so allerdings auch neu!

Gruß
Klaus


----------

